# Rescue Puppy - Black Sable with Brindle Points?



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking at getting a rescue puppy - he's about 4 weeks, dark sable (possibly black sable) with brindle points. Mom looks PB GSD, dad unknown.  Very interesting color combination! Let me know what you think he'll end up as! Pics are of him and mom.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

My guess would be a black sable, looks pure. But he is very young, to tell for sure.
Really cute, I know that for sure.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Why is he a rescue, where is he at?


----------



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Mom went into rescue pregnant.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Is this rescue adopting pups at 4 weeks?! Or are they just circulating "available soon" pictures?


----------



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry, should have rephrased that. Puppies are not being adopted out at 4 weeks - they are not yet available.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Whew...I almost fell out of my chair at the thought of a rescue doing that. We try to hold our pups back til 10 weeks when we pull a litter or pregnant mom from a shelter.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*Momma' Boy*

I think he will look just like mom.
Look at the lighter colors on his sides.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, he'd be 5 yo now. Wonder if the OP got him.


----------

